# Car questions



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

I read on a site that secondhand cars are more expensive than in UK, can I just have a quick idea as to how much a decent car would cost such as a 4/5yr old automatic eg CitroenC2/Peugot 207 type with low/med mileage. 
Is there an issue getting insurance and breakdown cover if one is a temp resident for 6-12 months? 

If I bring my own car, I can only get insur/b'down for 6 months, can I buy this there for a UK car? But I don't really fancy driving on the 'wrong side' of the car for all that time.

I don't want anyone to go to too much trouble to get this info though!
If it's any use, we would be living in San Martinho.
Maybe there is a website where I can look myself, but in English?

Many thanks.

Peter


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

*Second hand cars*



beverleyp said:


> I read on a site that secondhand cars are more expensive than in UK, can I just have a quick idea as to how much a decent car would cost such as a 4/5yr old automatic eg CitroenC2/Peugot 207 type with low/med mileage.
> Is there an issue getting insurance and breakdown cover if one is a temp resident for 6-12 months?
> 
> If I bring my own car, I can only get insur/b'down for 6 months, can I buy this there for a UK car? But I don't really fancy driving on the 'wrong side' of the car for all that time.
> ...


I can't give you figures but second hand (and new) cars are ludicrously expensive in Portugal.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Peter,
There is little value in buying a second hand car here. A friend of ours just bought a brand new Focus for 25k euros. I bought a seven year old BMW for 19k, he got the better deal!
There is an insurance company on the Algarve who insure UK cars, but I wouldn't even think about it. If you are going to live here, buy a legal car. You do not want to mess with the GNR.
Automatic cars are hard to come by, I had to have my BMW imported because I wanted an automatic. I am not saying that you cannot get them, just that they are hard to come by. Click the link below. 

Automotor


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hiya, many thanks for your reply. Gosh they are pricey. I will look into the import scheme.
Peter



silvers said:


> Hi Peter,
> There is little value in buying a second hand car here. A friend of ours just bought a brand new Focus for 25k euros. I bought a seven year old BMW for 19k, he got the better deal!
> There is an insurance company on the Algarve who insure UK cars, but I wouldn't even think about it. If you are going to live here, buy a legal car. You do not want to mess with the GNR.
> Automatic cars are hard to come by, I had to have my BMW imported because I wanted an automatic. I am not saying that you cannot get them, just that they are hard to come by. Click the link below.
> ...


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*UK Car*

Hi Beverly and Dave 

I recently read that their is a time shortly when Uk right hand drive cars will not be allowed to be made Portuguese Legal. I will try and find the site and get back to you.

Peterfc the 666 man


----------

